# Best/affordable boots perfect for climbing



## Eden1988 (Feb 27, 2013)

Under a budget of 100 bucks, what kind of boots would you guys recommend for a beginner climber?


----------



## bootboy (Feb 27, 2013)

$100? Good luck


----------



## Eden1988 (Feb 27, 2013)

How much more should I throw down then?


----------



## bootboy (Feb 27, 2013)

It all depends on the style of boot you're after. I climb in Lasportiva boots that retail for around $300. If you want nice purpose built leather spurring boots, you could spend as much as $500, or you could climb in $80 timberlands...


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Feb 28, 2013)

I wear keen targhee's when I climb, no issues yet. I wear either them or my chippewa's daily, no issues on the ground or in the tree. Keens are generally about 100-150


----------



## StrataTree (Feb 28, 2013)

Eden1988 said:


> Under a budget of 100 bucks, what kind of boots would you guys recommend for a beginner climber?



Hmmmm, goodwill boots. :msp_tongue:

My first season, I got through the whole summer in hand me downs from my boss. Danners no less! Lots of chippin, lots of dragging brush in rain, snow, and debris. Never a blister or a sore spot. And even topped the season off with three months of climbing! ... On 2n1 and saddle and spurs I got at a yard sale for a hundo! I know a lot of guys will frown on this but after a full inspection it got me through till I could afford better. Good luck!


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 28, 2013)

steel toed boots. all purpose. cheap.


----------



## StrataTree (Feb 28, 2013)

Youngbuck20 said:


> steel toed boots. all purpose. cheap.




A very good point. Toe pro if you'll be doin any cuttin on the ground. And all purpose is smart. Are you in a tree 8 hrs a day or do you also drag brush, fell, chip, etc. I prefer an all round boot I climb but am also asked to do many other tasks too. Another consideration...removals or pruning. Seems like the higher end boots are more task specific. If you want a boot that will get you through it all for one season, you can probably find it in the $100-$200 range. And if it doesn't work out, we'll at least you didn't spend half a mortgage payment to figure it out! Cheers.


----------



## joezilla11 (Mar 2, 2013)

Carolina boots are pretty popular and affordable


----------



## crae10 (Mar 2, 2013)

I actually work and climb in Irish Setter Wingshooters. Good grip and my feet have never gotten sore in them even being in gaffs all day.


----------



## wottiv (Mar 2, 2013)

*Asolo Sasslong*

Check these out-
I'm on my second pair. They last forever. I bought my second pair so I can get the first pair resolved. The uppers are still in great shape. They are actually comfortable for a removal now and then- but if that is what you are primarily doing... These boots are probably not right for you.

Sierra Trading Post - Asolo Sasslong Gore-Tex® Backpacking Boots - Waterproof, Nubuck (For Men)


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 2, 2013)

I got a new set of Redwing 909 Loggers this past winter, I love them. I can't figure out why Redwing discontinued the 909's. I'm definitely in the market for some 16" boots for climbing this spring.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 3, 2013)

Chippewa 8" Bay Apache Waterproof Lace-to-Toe Logger Brown - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Used to wear the cheapos but a couple of years ago I got into these and haven't looked back. They get more comfortable as time goes on and now I don't want to part with my old ones while I have a brand new pair thats been sitting in the closet for the past 8 months!


----------



## deevo (Mar 3, 2013)

Tree Stuff - Georgia Classic Logger Boots

I got a pair of these last December, still have my danners, but needed a backup pair. Decent boots for the price.


----------



## highasatree (Mar 3, 2013)

Redwings with Vibrum soles, around $230. I would never buy cheap boots, my feet deserve the best.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 3, 2013)

I love my Wesco Jobmaster but they're $375


----------



## Limbrat (Apr 7, 2013)

*Don't skimp*

If you spend much time in the tree, don't skimp, get a good set of climbing boots, your feet will love you for it. I used to climb in jungle boots 30 years ago but I was young, dumb and tough. I climb in Redwings now.


----------



## UrbanLoggerMI (Apr 8, 2013)

I have my Red Wings which I love when I'm climbing and they're not all that bad working on the ground with either. However, they aren't water proof and they are expensive so I wanted a "daily driver" boot I can wear when the weather nasty or I'm just riding around in the bucket all day. I started buying the 8" timberland with a steel toe for around 120. Not only are they great on pavement but they are surprisingly comfortable to climb with and their soft soles grip the tree pretty good. The downside is that they are a 100 dollar boot, so dont expect years of service out of them, that and they only come in tan, which isn't my favorite color for work boots.

If you are looking for boots comfortable to climb with in the 100 dollar price range these are hard to beat, that and they are almost always on sale at Sears.


----------



## Limbrat (Apr 8, 2013)

One other thing that I haven't seen mentioned is make sure your climbing boots have a steel or fiber shank or your feet will be like a crow on a power line!


----------



## treelopping (Apr 11, 2013)

I would suggests you not to look over the price while talking about safety


----------



## climb4fun (Apr 26, 2013)

you know, ive never even worn 16" boots. do they really help that much? i wear a 10". works for me.


----------

